# HalloweenEve music update



## HalloweenEve (Apr 11, 2005)

I have uploaded more music to the mp3 player. To get you all in the Halloween mood. I have few more to get up. 

www.HalloweenEve.com/music.html


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Wow, HalloweenEve! Honey, that's awesome! Thanks a heap!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Good job, great new songs. I love BOC.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I love the songs. Thank you!


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you. I can listen while I'm surfing and its' EXACTLY the fix I needed. PM me if you need more material, I have a few songs you might like or want to add.


----------



## HalloweenEve (Apr 11, 2005)

Even more tracks added. Still a few more to go.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I just ordered Halloween Hootenanny CD. If you want any of the songs from it to add to your jukebox let me know:

Track listing 
1. Halloween Hootenanny - Zacherle
2. Halloween (She's So Mean) - Rob Zombie/Ghastly Ones
3. Halloween Dance, The - Reverend Horton Heat
4. Fistful Of Terror, A - The Bomboras
5. Werewolf - Southern Culture On The Skids
6. Gravewalk - Satan's Pilgrims
7. Ribcage Mambo - Frenchy
8. I Drink Blood - Rocket From The Crypt
9. Little Demon - The Amazing Crowns
10. No Costume, No Candy - The Swingin' Neckbreakers
11. Munster's Theme, The - Los Straitjackets
12. Sinister Purpose - Zacherle/Southern Culture On The Skids
13. Werewolves On Wheels - The Born Losers
14. Psychic Voodoo Doll - Deadbolt
15. Banshee Beach - Ghastly Ones
16. Creature Stole My Surfboard, The - Dead Elvi
17. Extrasensory Deception - Davie Allan & The Phantom Surfers
18. Spooks Night Out - Legendary Invisible Men
19. Happy Halloween - Zacherle


----------



## Moonie (Aug 2, 2005)

awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 17, 2003)

Thanks for such a brilliant soundtrack to surf to! Puts me totally in the mood to spend money I don't have on stuff for the yard haunt. Cheers!


----------

